# Just quickly made a website



## gizmo2071 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey guys.
Just made a quick website. Took about an hour to put together.

Just wondered what you think about the navigation of the gallery.
I'm going to remake the front page and make it look neater.
I think it's the actually gallery that I'm wondering about.

Check it out here

Thanks in advance to anyone that checks it out


----------



## uberben (Nov 10, 2006)

well maybe i'm the only one, but I saw a blue line go across the screen and then just black...I'm on a super fast connection so i'm not sure what it its. Maybe my work computer is blocking it. But as it stands, I see a sea of black. If that was what your going for.....i'm sold:mrgreen:


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 10, 2006)

its working for me, and i like it fine.


just so you know, your prices are a little on the low side . . . alright, a lot on the low side.

prints are expensive now a days for a few reasons, people don't place lots of orders every now and then like they used to, they scan them, or take new pictures.  loose prints aren't worth much, but your time at a desk is, so if your spending time on  the image, then thats enough reason to charge more, you should be billing $10/hr at the computer.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 10, 2006)

Uberben, your only the second person out of about 50 thats given me feedback saying that it's not loading properly for them. So I really don't know what the problem is. Hummmmmm I'll see if it's anything my end.

Thanks for checking it Mike.
I know my prices are abit on the low side. I have to start somewhere and I'm still researching starting prices and canvas print prices. Guess it's having belief in my own ability to sell them for more money.
they're meant to be in English pounds, but I guess the font I used didn't support the £ sign, lol.


----------



## uberben (Nov 10, 2006)

Since i'm on my work's computer, they dont' always have the most up to date flash software loaded...that could be the problem.


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 10, 2006)

your pictures are too cheap. i do a 10x8 for £20 and that's nothing compared to a lot of unheard of guys. Nice pics and easy to navigate though!

Lol


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hummm.
Maybe I should put the prices up. Hehe 

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 10, 2006)

Everybody else has one, so here's mine. Comments welcome. I also bought my domain....
                 Cosmo
www.gregmccary.com


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 11, 2006)

cosmonaut said:
			
		

> Everybody else has one, so here's mine. Comments welcome. I also bought my domain....
> Cosmo
> www.gregmccary.com



Cosmonaut, I would recommend making your own thread for this website, if you haven't already. This is for two reasons. The first being you will get more page views. The second being people may take offense to you taking over their thread. In forum lingo we call this "hijacking a thread." It should be avoided at all costs!


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't mind 
I'd advise making your own thread so you get more people looking at your personally tho


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks, I don't want to step on toes or upset anyone. Apologies to all!!!!!
               Cosmo


----------



## JonK (Nov 11, 2006)

hey gizmo...my recommendation would be to lose the frames around the pics....you already have a main frame and there is inconsistency in the frames of the pics. Much less 'busy' if you just project a frameless image.
Also I would increase the width of the thumbnail navigation windowto fit in more thumbs at once or at least incorporate an 'auto scroll' method.

jus my 2 cents.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 11, 2006)

Your 2cents is very much appreciated 

I'll see what I can do.

Thanks


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 11, 2006)

cosmonaut said:
			
		

> Thanks, I don't want to step on toes or upset anyone. Apologies to all!!!!!
> Cosmo



No apologies needed man, just trying to help you out! :mrgreen:


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pics!  Lots of edgy photos.  I love pic #5 the best.  Classic!   I dont know about the splash page though.  The pricing info could be inside the site.  And I would also put up some sort of percentage meter telling the user how much left there is to load.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for your input 
There should actually be a %meter underneath the load bar.
I'm not to sure why it's not there....
I'll fix it.
I'm going to play around with the layout a little bit.... see if I can tidy it all up.

Thanks everyone.


----------

